# More 4 Friday !



## sawhorseray (Dec 4, 2020)

An old woman is upset at her husband’s funeral. "You have him in a brown suit and I wanted him in a blue suit." The mortician says, "We’ll take care of it, ma’am," and yells to the back, "Ed, switch the heads on two and four!"


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 4, 2020)

Lol good ones Ray. Love the blind man one.


----------



## 2Mac (Dec 4, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Lol good ones Ray. Love the blind man one.


What blind man ?


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 4, 2020)

Those are some good ones .


----------



## udaman (Dec 4, 2020)

lol..  took me a few min to get the xmas tree one.. 
call me dumb
rob


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 4, 2020)

Thank you Sir for your laughs.
Jim


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 4, 2020)

Real funny ones, Ray.
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 4, 2020)

All very good, especially the Blind man and the xmas trees. Thanks Ray!


----------



## Hank R (Dec 11, 2020)




----------

